# New bearings/seals kit and water pump kit questions



## Whitaker201 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am going to replace the bearings in my jet pump and the impeller for the cooling system. Is there any tricks or any problems that I need to watch out for? I know to install the bearings I am going to need to have access to a press and I am trying to get that lined up still. I have a model L pump.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 21, 2014)

Been a while since I've had mine apart but think there's a certain way the bearing needs to go on, heard they don't last but a couple minutes if they go on backwards. Just take your time and make sure where everything goes, pretty simple swap.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Mar 24, 2014)

I chicken'd out after I pulled the shaft out since I didn't have access to a press. So I dropped it off at lunch to get the bearings/seals replaced at the local boat shop and picking it up this evening. Now I just have to put it back together.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Been a while since I've had mine apart but think there's a certain way the bearing needs to go on, heard they don't last but a couple minutes if they go on backwards. Just take your time and make sure where everything goes, pretty simple swap.


The way the impeller pulls the shaft downward the bearing has to go in where the open part where you can see the balls is facing up. If you put it in backward the thrust will physically pull the bearing apart.


----------

